

What may happen in the next hundred years (1900) - tomerico
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fEaCVobZM2Q/Txel-L7nDqI/AAAAAAACnoo/psbM4dE3xHk/s1600/bwUWM.jpg

======
unimpressive
Whats more interesting than what they get wrong is what they get _right_.

And notice how some of the things on the list are things humans still want to
do, but can't. (Eg: Remove the pest aspect of mosquitoes and flies.) Which
goes back to my hypothesis that humans have really had the same goals for
technological advancement for most of history,

It's very rare to think of something nobody else has thought of before. In
fact, an old adage goes that anything worth inventing will be invented twice.
So instead of focusing on innovative ideas (Which any reading about past
inventions will show you usually don't really exist.) focus on innovative
executions.

After all, Facebook beat Myspace. But Facebook isn't really _that_ radically
different from Myspace, the core concept is the same: A long distance
telecommunications platform that lets you use network effects to distribute
memes to friends, family, and the public. (Photographs, Text, Video, even
Audio.)

